# Itchy Fish??? my fish are rubbing against stuff in tank



## joevw007

I have a 55 gal community tank and Ive noticed a couple of the fish rubbing up against ornaments and plants in the tank. Just some basic info/recent changes I have some live plants, I added a small bit of Ph Down about 3 hours ago to get the Ph down a bit (only added half the recommended dose for my tank), and I just changed 20% of the water (added conditioner, let water sit for 24 hours by tank before adding). any ideas of why my fish are "itchy"?

EDIT: ok I found some white spots on a few of their tales. they dont look like crystals but they do look kind of odd. should i treat them for Ich? can treating them even if theyre not sick make them sick? Its just salt right?


----------



## majerah1

Most likely due to some sort of parasite.Look for salt like spots or turn off all lights and shine a flashlight and look for gold dusting.

Any reason for the PH down?That is one of the worst things to use in a setup.Fish can acclimate to your PH if introduced slowly,except for some of the most difficult fishes.This could have very easily have stressed the fish to the point of allowing ich or velvet to set in.

Plants should be fine but depending on the source you could have introduced something with them.


----------



## joevw007

im really hoping it was the ph down that maybe irritated their scales. they are still itching and im thinking about adding stress coat to the water because the aloe vera might soothe the itch for them. can someone tell me if this is a good idea or if it could further the problem?


----------



## joevw007

or should I treat them for Ich right away? I know a symptom of Ich is itching. I have the tablets. =(


----------



## holly12

Stress coat won't hurt. It can only help.


----------



## Gizmo

Agreed on the Stress Coat - your fish are doing something called "flashing". You could google that and see if there's any suggested solutions. It's a very general indicator that the fish are irritated by something (possibly elevated ammonia or nitrite).


----------



## jrman83

Take a pic of the spots and post it. Then we can tell if it is ich. In the meantime, kick up your temp to around 85-86. It will stop it from spreading...at least until you get a handle on what it is.


----------



## majerah1

Add the stress coat,and get a pic if possible.Also elevate the temp.Im almost 100% positive its ich though,but get a pic just in case.


----------



## beaslbob

I recommend you not add the pH down because high pH in planted tanks means the plants are consuming the carbon dioxide.

my .02


----------



## DocPoppi

As mentioned the BEST step is to increase temp.
Here is a great link to treating....
Using Heat to Treat Ich in Freshwater Tropical Fish - Article at The Age of Aquariums - Tropical Fish
Use the stress coat or NovAqua or simular product as it helps the fish much like calamine lotion or oatmeal for people.
I DO NOT RECOMEND any ich meds anymore.
Heat and salt baths.
You can pull fish out and give them salt baths, it is detailed in the article.
This is the only thing that will affect the ich in this stage of it's growth. And will eradicate it in your tank.
This treatment will be ok for your plants and is safe for scaleless fish as well


----------



## holly12

Few questions: If a Nerite needs brackish water for the eggs to hatch, would the snail be ok if you put salt in the tank to treat ich?

If cories don't do well with salt.... how do you use salt to treat the tank? Pulling the affected fish out won't get rid of the parasite in the tank, so the whole tank has to be treated.

(Just asking because I've got nerites and am getting cories for the 36g)


----------



## joevw007

ok so i treated them for Ick because I found more spots on some of my fish, and now the spots are all gone. but the medication i used did some damage. I used Ick Clear by Jungle and it killed my shark and made some of my other fish sick. theyre all fine now


----------



## Captain Birdseye

joevw007 said:


> I have a 55 gal community tank and Ive noticed a couple of the fish rubbing up against ornaments and plants in the tank. Just some basic info/recent changes I have some live plants, I added a small bit of Ph Down about 3 hours ago to get the Ph down a bit (only added half the recommended dose for my tank), and I just changed 20% of the water (added conditioner, let water sit for 24 hours by tank before adding). any ideas of why my fish are "itchy"?
> 
> EDIT: ok I found some white spots on a few of their tales. they dont look like crystals but they do look kind of odd. should i treat them for Ich? can treating them even if theyre not sick make them sick? Its just salt right?


Ar M'Lad! The itchyness don't be their problem, Them fish be itchy 'cause I took their fingers when they be youngens, they can't be scratching their selves! :fish5:


----------



## susankat

Captain Birdseye said:


> Ar M'Lad! The itchyness don't be their problem, Them fish be itchy 'cause I took their fingers when they be youngens, they can't be scratching their selves! :fish5:


Bringing up old posts just to joke around can get you banned.


----------



## dalfed

Now that ^^^^ would be funny.


----------



## coralbandit

1^ with dalfed and Susankat!
"New comer run over by welcome wagon!"


----------



## marinedepot10

As already said by "majerah1", heat and salt baths are the best cure of itch in tank.
Meds should be administered only by a pro or person having an exp with them. Meds by newbies is not suggested.
If it is by some parasite it should go by heat and salt treatment, but if it is some sort of infection it is not curable. If case be that, none of the fish in the community should be added/mixed with other groups and also no new fish should be ever added to the community.


----------



## DigitalBuddha

I've dealt with a little of what you're dealing with. As a few here have said more heat and aquarium salt did the trick just fine! good luck


----------



## bebeearenz

I think your correct. I think cause I added some new plants to tnk and my daughter added some gurries also. Not that they are or were sick but think my tank is stressed so Im getting rid of some fish and sticking with my angels and bottom feeder display. Im wanting or my goal down the road is to start breeding angels. They are so hard to come by here and our one and only pet store 25 miles away, and high priced, but they do sell very healthy fish. So, soon as we move I'm investing in a larger tank, to start my hobby. Im disabled so fish are my thing lol


----------

